# Affinity Photo Beta for Windows!



## zim (Nov 10, 2016)

Yeah, Affinity photo beta has been released

http://www.photographyblog.com/category/Software

https://affinity.serif.com/blog/

Can't wait to get home from work to download ;D

Edit: added the important bit (for Windows) to title : ;D


----------



## LDS (Nov 11, 2016)

Good Lightroom gets some more competition, and at an affordable price.


----------



## BRunner (Nov 19, 2016)

It's more Photoshop competition than Lightroom alternative... And after first 3 hour playing and editing few photos, IMHO very capable competetion.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 1, 2016)

I've not tried out the windows version yet, but have played with the OS X version, and for the most part, I am very impressed.

The engine seems to run MUCH faster, and so far, about 98-99% of the functionality I use PS for, is covered with Affinity.

I have run into some problems with it crashing, usually when doing a LOT of clone stamping or other similar work.

I do have a major complaint in that the brush tool...needs to have a quick key you can press while using it to quickly sample the color its touching....it doesn't work as smoothly as in PS....you have to click and drag the brush to get the color to copy into the 'well'.....that really slows me up on things when retouching when I'm painting with the brush too.

But I think it is one of the best competitors for PS...AND, best of all....it isn't RENTAL software. You buy you own a perpetual license. and so far all the updates/upgrades have been free.

Its a good company.

My $0.02,

cayenne


----------

